# Something Big



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Was fishing in the upper part of Bayou Texar and caught a nice 10 inch croaker. Cut it in half and put the head part on a big hook as a joke. Put it under a popping cork and threw it out. About 20 minutes later I see my cork go under and im thinking like, you have got to be joking. I set the hook and my drag starts screaming. It starts heading down the bayou pulling my line the whole way. Then... it spits the hook. What could this be?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

It depends on your knowledge of boater safety and comfort level on the water. It also depends on how much you trust your motor. Be sure to keep a careful eye on the weather too and never go out more then 1/3 of your fuel allowing for 1/3 of your fuel for your return and 1/3 for reserve.

Oh wait...its the OTHER thread we see all of the time.

Im just busting your balls OP, but really its IMPOSSIBLE to say what it was.

Take your pick:

big red
big trout
big black drum
big catfish
big ray
big shark
little shark
big flipper
little flipper
big snapping turtle
little snapping turtle
big gar

But if I had to guess Im going with chupacabra.


----------



## Rightbrained (Apr 5, 2013)

JD, I'm disappointed. We all know it was a Manatee.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

id vote lochness.


----------



## Hawkseye (Feb 17, 2012)

My ex hooked a car from the old Three Mile Bridge Pier years ago. That Buick seemed to put up the same type of fight you describe. However, they are very rarely seen in the area you say you were fishing so......it was probably something from JD's list.


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

More than likely a black drum.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i am with done deal 2

black drum


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Its official,, Big black drum.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

whale shark


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

We've seen some nice-sized Blackies around the piers/pilings, thus concur on above.
Catch 'em up.


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

its bigfoot


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

ive caught some big black drum in there.reds too.


----------



## SaltFish (May 29, 2013)

I know it was a ways away from bayou texar, but I saw a three and a half foot black drum off of the navy sea wall yesterday


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

sounds to me like a great fishermens talle. haha


----------



## SpeckMaster (Jul 19, 2012)

Son, you know you fat as hell!
P.S. You spelled tale wrong you idiot


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

I'm going with a Jackfish.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Caught a big hammerhead on a croaker head a few weeks ago.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

ray...a 6ft ray


----------



## iJabo (Jul 6, 2013)

It can be whatever you want it to be since you never saw it. That's the rule right?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

iJabo said:


> It can be whatever you want it to be since you never saw it. That's the rule right?


 
in that case I fought a great white of pcola beach for 45 minutes one day. spit the hook 100 yards out.


----------



## tnjimbob (May 8, 2013)

If your croaker head was really a piece of Jack Link's Beef Jerky on that hook, you'd best stop messin' with Sasquatch.


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Red fish or black drum


----------



## Reeb65 (Jun 12, 2012)

black marlin...they show up this time of year


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

speckledcroaker


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

it was a 'black tip hammer nose speckled red tail blue fin gag king ray drum',,


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Manatee


----------



## Bubba (Sep 27, 2007)

*what was it*

Could have been a tarpon sense it was cut bait under a popping cork. They are starting to show up at three mile at night


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Aaron Hernandez.


----------



## fish taco (Oct 11, 2007)

George Zimmerman...


----------



## p3bowhunter (Feb 20, 2008)

Yeti


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

mermaid....


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

i know this is late but id say it was the kraken


----------



## Flats15 (Mar 20, 2013)

Croakers that size are good eating.. fry em up! florida sportsman magazine has a great recipe


----------

